# Pioneer vs Clarion shallow subs???



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

My friend is looking for a shallow 10" sub for under his seat. We've narrowed it down to the Pioneer and Clarion models. It's hard to find much info on these, especially compared to one another. Pioneer rates their shallow 10 down to 20hz which I dont believe. He'd theselike it to hit pretty hard, stay clean, and go as low as possible. Anyone have experience with these, your feedback is appreciated. he'll new making a decision very soon.
Thanks


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

If it means anything to you, the Pioneers won an EISA award.

Pioneer wins 3 EISA awards 2010 - Pioneer Europe


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

And if ot means anything to you, I prefer the sound of the Clarion over the Pioneer. 


Also take note, I am biased towards Clarion. But really, biased aside, I do like the sound/output of the Clarion better.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

check out the Cerwin Vega


----------



## 1diki (Dec 10, 2009)

Maybe this gonna help you decide.I'm biased toward clarion too but into this older modelI think you can still find them for a good price.It's a very low THD driver according to measurement taken in avtozvuk review which is gonna help in low output and transparency.

Google Translate

Clarion PFW1051 and Pioneer TS-SW3041D - Subwoofer Comparison - Subwoofer Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll check out those links.

Smgreen - does the clarion go lower than the pioneer? Do you like the sound more because you feel the SQ is better? How low does the clarion hit?...can it reach 30hz?

Dman - I'll check out the CV.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Focusing on low end extension is not terribly important. It's not as common as you or your friend might think for music to have notes below 40 Hz.

Here's the web site for the Clarion 10" thin subwoofer: Clarion U.S.A. | WF2510D

"Frequency Response : 40-1000 Hz"


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I saw clarions site and pioneers also. Pioneer rates their sub to 20hz without criteria on flatness. Thats why I was asking if the clarion extended lower. Most of the music we listen to is around 40-50hz at the bottom end, but we do listen to some that hit 30hz. My current sub can go to 40, but not 30, which you really notice when listening to those certain material. I don't expect it to hit 30 with authority, but it's be nice if out reached that low to hear it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Jsracing said:


> Yeah, I saw clarions site and pioneers also. Pioneer rates their sub to 20hz without criteria on flatness. Thats why I was asking if the clarion extended lower. Most of the music we listen to is around 40-50hz at the bottom end, but we do listen to some that hit 30hz. My current sub can go to 40, but not 30, which you really notice when listening to those certain material. I don't expect it to hit 30 with authority, but it's be nice if out reached that low to hear it.


The only way is to actually model it in a sub box to see what the frequency response would be.

Feel free to make a post in my thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tremerevolutions-sub-box-modeling-thread.html


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

And with the transfer function you get for in car, you'll play plenty low. 

I preferred the Clarion because o think it sounds better and with great output. I believe the Pioneer is a dB or 2 louder, but its nothing you'd really notice or miss..


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Xtreme - I'll put some details in your thread. Thanks for the modeling help. I hope you don't mind, but I may put several options.

Smgreen - neither my friends not I are too worried about a couple of db. It sounds like the clarion is a better sq sub. Too bad they don't have a very small flat prefabbed loaded enclosure like the pioneer.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I ment to say cabin gain, not transfer function. 

But yea, for some people It's all about the dBs.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you checked out the new kenwood oversized shallows?










More cone space the better.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

The kenwood look nice, but they seem to be a bit pricier than what my friend was looking to spend. Of he goes with a shallow sub, hes leaving toward the pioneer due to it being offered in a preloaded enclosure, even though I'm trying to sway him towards the clarion. Hes the type that will take simplicity at the sacrifice of some performance.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Jsracing said:


> The kenwood look nice, but they seem to be a bit pricier than what my friend was looking to spend. Of he goes with a shallow sub, hes leaving toward the pioneer due to it being offered in a preloaded enclosure, even though I'm trying to sway him towards the clarion. Hes the type that will take simplicity at the sacrifice of some performance.


Thats actually a well built enclosure. They dont sound bad, I just needed a bit of eq when I put one in a colorado. Theyre not bad but I couldnt hear it after it broke in so cant give an honest review. I havent been amazed by any shallow subs and I even shelled out for a critical mass one.

The shallow Alpines look great too but $$$

A w1v3 is 4.6 deep and sounds pretty good. Alpine type s around the same.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

I just did a false floor enclosure for the Pioneer TS-SW3001S2 and the bass response was great. It was clean and hit pretty hard for a shallow mount. This was in a 2011 Mini Cooper S. Take a listen to em.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

My friend is mainly deciding between a shallow10" sub to fit under the seat of his mazda 3 (it would stick out about 7" into the rear passenger footwell) and my 8" Infinity Ref860w in a 0.33cf box in the trun. I'm looking to pick up an Alpine 843 so was going to sell him my Infinity, but I wanted him tp consider the shallow subs too.
The Infinity 8" hits pretty hard, at least enough for both our tastes. I would like it to go lower, but both of us value cargo space more than another 10hz of FR.
How would the pioneer and clarion shallow 10s compare to a standard 8"?
Thanks.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a review between the Clarion and Pioneer. The Pioneer didn't fare to well, AT ALL, imo. 

Clarion got a 68/100
Pioneer got a 57.5/100

Clarion PFW1051 and Pioneer TS-SW3041D - Subwoofer Comparison - Subwoofer Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link green. Thats good info.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

While I'm not saying they are wrong, you also have to keep in mind that that's a subjective. You REALLY need to listen to both subwoofers, in a car, in similar enclosures.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

smgreen20 said:


> Here's a review between the Clarion and Pioneer. The Pioneer didn't fare to well, AT ALL, imo.
> 
> Clarion got a 68/100
> Pioneer got a 57.5/100
> ...


That isn't Pioneer's best shallow mount. This one is: TS-SW2501S2|S4 - 10" Shallow-Mount Subwoofer with 1200 Watts Max. Power | Pioneer Electronics USA.

That's the one that won the EISA award for best sub.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

In my opinion, you should try to find a RE Audio dealer and ask if they still have some slim subs (SL10 or SL12). 
Been trying to play with WinISD to have a good grasp of a few contenders in the available space and the SL10 came out on top. 
Second best was the MTX Shallow. 

Did not have the new Type R at the time of search so you should look into those as well. 

Pioneer, Clarion, Kenwood weren't in the same league output wise. They either couldn't get low enough or needed a HUGE box defeating the purpose of shallow drivers. 

Kelvin


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hate to say it as I despise the company, but JLs shallow mounts are the best I've heard and had great output. But as I said, I don't like JL and they're to [email protected] expensive.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

JL Audio TW5 Subwoofers - Car Audio Subwoofers


----------

